# Какой "Рубин 6" новее?



## mikhailt (16 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, если кто в курсе, с какой решёткой баян "Рубин 6" новее:
(А):

?

И второй вопрос.
На некоторых экземплярах на решётке типа (Б) бывает знак качества СССР, этот знак говорит об улучшенном качестве, или, на самом деле ничего не значит?


----------



## mikhailt (17 Янв 2017)

mikhailt писал:Возможно, вопрос может быть не правильно понят... Попробую по-другому:
В какие годы выпускались баяны типа (А), а в какие типа (Б)?


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Янв 2017)

По моему разумению и типу решетки тип Б выпускался в 80-е годы, а тип А уже в 90-е... Может кто поправит


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Янв 2017)

Помню покупал Рубин-7 в Челябинске (новый в магазине "Ритм") году в 1993 с решеткой А, думаю то же самое было и с шестыми Рубинами. Хотя, на все сто утверждать не буду.


----------



## avm (17 Янв 2017)

voldemar-60 писал:


> Помню покупал Рубин-7 в Челябинске (новый в магазине "Ритм") году в 1993 с решеткой А, думаю то же самое было и с шестыми Рубинами. Хотя, на все сто утверждать не буду.


Большое сомнение - у 7-ки (как и у последних "Кировских 3") вообще другая решётка:


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Янв 2017)

То что, я покупал 7-ку с решеткой А, верно на 100%, насчет остального, как и сказал выше, не столь уверен.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Янв 2017)

Приведу некую ссылку, которая косвенно говорит, что решётка Б- это СССР. А решётка А- Россия. По этой причине на решётке А и не было знака качества. Качество- не пропало. Страна пропала...
http://ru-musimport.livejournal.com/46590.html


----------



## mikhailt (17 Янв 2017)

Всем спасибо!


----------

